# Love at first sight.



## Irish Rose (Jun 9, 2013)

I went to the LFS to purchase an Albino Bristle Pleco. First mistake....going on my lunch hour. There's not enough time to look so I go straight to their tank, kind of. Second mistake, glancing at the Bettas while rushing past. Third mistake, the old double- take. That's it, I had to stop and JUST LOOK at this beautiful blue boy that was screaming my name. (I swear I heard him calling me!) I don't know what kind of Betta he is, but I had to have him. On the way back to the office I remembered that I was going to get a Bristle nose. Oh well, that just means I have to go back. :fish10:

Aquarium Gallery - Dartanion


----------



## bettabarbara (Aug 26, 2013)

*That is what Bettas do ! Call out your name.....lol
He is a beauty, glad you got him **w3


----------

